# Anyone live in an apartment- where do you put the stroller?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm just curious here....we're possibly going to be moving to a city apartment and I don't quite know where I am supposed to keep our strollers. We have one jog stroller (for use in the snow mainly), one McLarren and one tiny umbrella stroller. But, where do I park these when not in use?

There is no porch or garage or any type of usual place that people would keep these. I don't really want to keep them in the living room or something. Ugh.

I don't know....hall closet if there is one? Bath tub?

Any ideas? I feel cramped already! LOL!


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

We live in a small flat and we keep dd's stroller in the car. It's a jogger and pretty bulky, but we have a volkswagon tdi wagon so it works.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder (Jan 18, 2007)

I only own an umbrella stroller and we don't use it much, so it mostly hangs out in the closet. However, I know many mamas keep their strollers by the door of the building.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

I have a small porch, and sometimes keep our jogger out there. But usually it is either outside our door (if we've been using it and will use it later), in the dining room







, or "away" (folded and in our outdoor storage closet).


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

when we lived in apartments, the strollers were usually in the trunk of the car. Or a closet.


----------



## BlueMonday (Aug 16, 2007)

I have my Bugaboo hanging on a hook by the front door of my building...means disassembling with one hand and wrestling onto the wall with the baby on my hip, but at least I'm not trying to drag it up the narrow stairs.

My McClaren Volo hangs on a hook outside my apt door...love the shoulder strap!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

We keep the stroller in the car, or in a bedroom closet. (We don't use it a lot anymore, so it usually stays in a closet right now.)


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

We just moved, but when we were in an apartment we usually kept the stroller in the car, or in the nursery, which really should have been called the "baby stuff storage room" since my babe never actually went in there!


----------



## skreader (Nov 19, 2008)

We had a small foldable stroller that we usually kept in a corner somewhere, usually in the living room. Sometimes we parked it outside our front door, the people in the flat next door also had babies and strollers, so it didn't bother them - luckily security wasn't an issue.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

We live in a small house without a garage, porch, or even closet (except in each bedroom) and I keep our strollers in the living room - i made sure to get ones that folded compactly.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

We are lucky in that we have a laundry/storage room right inside our front door. This lets us park the stroller without folding it up and still access washer/dryer, recycling bins, etc. When it's time to load up I just pull it out into the kitchen. We actually have room in there for two strollers, as long as one is collapsed. We have an extra shower stall that we rarely use that houses things like golf clubs and other large baby equipment that we are planning to get rid of.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Not an apartment, but a small house. The stroller live in the trunk of our car. However, we only own a cheapy umbrella stroller.

When we used to live in an apartment with no parking (so no car) there were storage lockers in the basement one could rent for bike and such. Some buildings have enough that each appartment just come with one. My GM's apartment did, and the building we lived in when I was a kid had them.


----------



## CarsonBookworm (Sep 25, 2006)

We live in an apartment and keep our two strollers (one full-sized, one umbrella) folded in the space between our very tall file cabinet and the couch in our living room.

It works very nicely.


----------



## MittensKittens (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a maclaren and a big stroller for my newborn (which I never use anyway







). The maclaren is folded away in the closet right now, and the big stroller is permanently clogging up the hallway, right in front of the front door. It is a bit of a pain


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

We keep ours folded in the hall closet. It's crammed in there with all our coats, the ironing board, the vacuum, and the mop & mop bucket. It's a Maclaren Techno.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We lived in an apt overseas so the situation might be a bit different.

For the jogger we used the bicycle garage. For the 'regular' stroller we left it in the lobby if there was no elevator or just outside our apt door when we could. Another option is the foyer. It wasn't until boarding the plane to move back to the US that I actually had to fold the stroller as I generally carried it up and down the stairs for the subway if there was no elevator. You can imagine all the items that took up permanent residency in the stroller (much like the back seat of the minivan now).


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

We leave ours in the lobby, next to the stairs. We're in a 9-flat, and you need a key to get into the lobby. There's another family that does the same.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Folded in the hall closet or set up in the apartment hallway. Some buildings have a tradition of people leaving them in a corner of the lobby or in the building hallway, but ours does not. The new neighbors across the hall seem to leave them in the hallway, which I don't mind as long as I can still get mine down the hall past theirs, but I think the building management will complain eventually. (And they'll probably complain to me. It seems to be guests doing it across the hall, there aren't kids living there but I bet management thinks it's me. Though I've had strollers for 5 years and never left them in the hallway! But it should be easy enough to explain and tell them whose strollers they are).


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

We don't live in an apartment, but I just fold up the stroller and leave it outside the front door. In the cold weather I put a fleece blanket under dd to keep the cold out. It doesn't fold up very small, but small enough to get past it.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Outside hallway during the day and inside our door at night.


----------



## SummerLove (Dec 10, 2008)

We have a mclarren umbrella and keep in in the closet where the water heater is... or in the car.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

We have 4 (soon to be 5 because we're getting a double, but, I think we will pass one along then).

We live in apartment, do have a front porch--but, I don't feel comfortable leaving much there (even though my neighbors do lol).

We have a regular stroller in each car, then our jogger and umbrella stay in the closet during the winter. In the summer I bite it and leave the jogger in the living room because we use it everyday (very uneven sidewalks).

Apartments are cramped!


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

Double/sit and stand kept in trunk for outings, single for walk with 9 month old while 3 1/2 year old holds my hand is kept outside door during the day and brought in and kept by front door at night.

It is amazing what I can fit in a 2 door Hyundai hatchback with a little work and determination.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

We're in a garden-style (meaning one floor, sparate entrance) condo and we have two strollers. We just keep one in each car. They are rarely used, though. DD1 (29 months today!) wants to walk everywhere and we want to wear her out, so we'd rather she walk! DD2 is only 6 weeks old (Today!) and so far I have just put her in the sling when we go anywhere. She hates the bucket car seat, and so do I.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princesspennie* 

It is amazing what I can fit in a 2 door Hyundai hatchback with a little work and determination.










Sadly, we don't have a car either









Thanks for all the ideas ladies!


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

We live in a fourth floor apartment building (no elevators - only stairs), so our pram lives either in the ground-floor lobby under the stairs, or in the boot or our car (street parking, no garage).

We've got another bubba on the way in a few months, so there is no way I can carry a twin pram and 2 children up all those stairs by myself (my toddler is having stair-refusal issues atm) so storing the pram inside our apartment isn't a possibility, even if there were elevators.


----------

